# Ford Loader popping out of gear?



## ManyTons (Jan 26, 2021)

My Ford 555 Loader (old, ugly, but usually dependable), has started popping out of gear. Any gear, any speed. Also makes some grinding sound in motion but sounds external to the transmission? I did some searching, could it be the throwout bearing needs greased? Is that a thing on these old loaders? Any other likely culprits? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello ManyTons, welcome to the forum.

Do you have any "free play" in your clutch pedal? Push the clutch pedal down with your hand. You should feel some resistance when the throwout bearing contacts the clutch fingers. You should have 1" to 1-1/2" of free play. 

There is a small clevis in your clutch linkage. Loosen the locknut, Remove the cotter pin and pin. Adjust the clevis 1/2 turn at a time until you get the 1" to 1-1/2" of free play.


----------



## ManyTons (Jan 26, 2021)

Thank you I will check this. Would it explain why the transmission is quiet with clutch pushed in, but noisy when clutch out in neutral?


----------



## ManyTons (Jan 26, 2021)

Also it feels like half inch before resistance


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

My guess is that the clutch is worn to the point that the fingers are contacting the throwout bearing. Not good.


----------



## ManyTons (Jan 26, 2021)

Great, any other options or things I can check?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Adjust the free play 1" to 1-1/4" and see how it behaves.


----------



## ManyTons (Jan 26, 2021)

Ok, thank you


----------



## ManyTons (Jan 26, 2021)

Adjusted, and even tried with the pedal disconnected and lever allowed to move all the way, same thing. It isn't a sound like it's hitting the fingers , I say that as it sounds clanky... and irregular. Can any fluid level be a cause? Anything I should check before scrapping (I can't work on it due to my back injury).


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't see how clutch adjustment will have any effect on what you describe. A throw out bearing problem would be noticed with pedal depressed, not when released. The noise goes away with pedal down? With pedal down, shafts and gears stop turning. A bad clutch doesn't cause "popping out of gear". I think you have a transmission problem not a clutch problem.


----------



## ManyTons (Jan 26, 2021)

Clutch pushed in, quiet. Clutch released even in neutral, clanking sound. It hasn't been abused or overworked so I am at a loss as to what is going on.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

"at a loss"?? You most likely have at least one failed bearing in the transmission, a shaft and some gears dancing around when the shafts are turning. It's time to look there and stop worrying about clutch adjustments.


----------



## ManyTons (Jan 26, 2021)

Turned out to be the linkage flopping all over. Back to pasture work! Thanks


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

ManyTons said:


> Turned out to be the linkage flopping all over. Back to pasture work! Thanks


What linkage?


----------



## Chuck#3 (Jul 18, 2017)

Fedup said:


> "at a loss"?? You most likely have at least one failed bearing in the transmission, a shaft and some gears dancing around when the shafts are turning. It's time to look there and stop worrying about clutch adjustments.


Sounds Like front tranny bearings to me. With tranny in neutral and clutch out throw out bearing should not be turning and in neutral only front shafts and bearings should be turning.


----------

